# Example of Too Much TV/DVD Time & Not Enough Training Hall Time



## clfsean (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## BrandonLucas (Oct 24, 2008)

I love how the guy sounds like The Ladies Man from Saturday Night Live.  And I love how trapping is a great takedown defense.

Maybe that's been my problem.....


----------



## clfsean (Oct 24, 2008)

What?? Not talking like "The Ladies Man"?

Maybe so...


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh my lord.  He's got a lot of face, I'll give him that.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 24, 2008)

Poor kid. Showing how effective your style is on your 12 year old son is a poor example.

It does remind me of a story with my dad though.

When I was about 7 or so me and my Pop were sparing and he went for a kick and hit his stereo and broke it!! He was so angry I don't know if he was angry at me for laughing or himself for kicking it.:lol:


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 25, 2008)

Dang it, "Video removed by user."

AoG


----------



## clfsean (Oct 27, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Dang it, "Video removed by user."
> 
> AoG



Not suprised. He was taking a beating from BJJ peeps about the **** he was saying & try to show off. 

Has he removed all his videos or just that one?


----------



## naneek (Oct 30, 2008)

damn that sounded intrigueing shame he removed it


----------



## arnisador (Oct 30, 2008)

Not found!


----------

